# كلنا واحد؟!



## ziz (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*(أنجيل يوحنا)(Jn-17-21)(ليكون الجميع واحدا >كما< انك أنت أيها ألآب فيّ وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك أرسلتني.)
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كلنا والاب واحد؟!*

*اقرا يا حبيبى الكلام كاملا هتفهم المسيح بيتكلم عن ايه
**1 تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضًا،*
*2 إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ.*
*3 وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.*
*4 أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ.*
*5 وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.*
*6 «أَنَا أَظْهَرْتُ اسْمَكَ لِلنَّاسِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. كَانُوا لَكَ وَأَعْطَيْتَهُمْ لِي، وَقَدْ حَفِظُوا كَلاَمَكَ.*
*7 وَالآنَ عَلِمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ،*
*8 لأَنَّ الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ، وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا وَعَلِمُوا يَقِينًا أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، وَآمَنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.*
*9 مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ أَنَا أَسْأَلُ. لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّهُمْ لَكَ.*
*10 وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ، وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي، وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ.*
*11 وَلَسْتُ أَنَا بَعْدُ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَأَمَّا هؤُلاَءِ فَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ. أَيُّهَا الآبُ الْقُدُّوسُ، احْفَظْهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي، لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِدًا كَمَا نَحْنُ.*
*12 حِينَ كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ كُنْتُ أَحْفَظُهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي حَفِظْتُهُمْ، وَلَمْ يَهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ ابْنُ الْهَلاَكِ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ.*
*13 أَمَّا الآنَ فَإِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكَ. وَأَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا فِي الْعَالَمِ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ فَرَحِي كَامِلاً فِيهِمْ.*
*14 أَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ كَلاَمَكَ، وَالْعَالَمُ أَبْغَضَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ،*
*15 لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.*
*16 لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.*
*17 قَدِّسْهُمْ فِي حَقِّكَ. كَلاَمُكَ هُوَ حَقٌ.*
*18 كَمَا أَرْسَلْتَنِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَرْسَلْتُهُمْ أَنَا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ،*
*19 وَلأَجْلِهِمْ أُقَدِّسُ أَنَا ذَاتِي، لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا مُقَدَّسِينَ فِي الْحَقِّ.*
*20 «وَلَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ هؤُلاَءِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ أَيْضًا مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي بِكَلاَمِهِمْ،*
*21 لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِدًا، كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ، لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا وَاحِدًا فِينَا، لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.*
*22 وَأَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي، لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِدًا كَمَا أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ.*
*23 أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ، وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي، وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي.*
*24 أَيُّهَا الآبُ أُرِيدُ أَنَّ هؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي يَكُونُونَ مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا، لِيَنْظُرُوا مَجْدِي الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي، لأَنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ الْعَالَمِ.*
*25 أَيُّهَا الآبُ الْبَارُّ، إِنَّ الْعَالَمَ لَمْ يَعْرِفْكَ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَرَفْتُكَ، وَهؤُلاَءِ عَرَفُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.*
*26 وَعَرَّفْتُهُمُ اسْمَكَ وَسَأُعَرِّفُهُمْ، لِيَكُونَ فِيهِمُ الْحُبُّ الَّذِي أَحْبَبْتَنِي بِهِ، وَأَكُونَ أَنَا فِيهِمْ».*
*المسيح بيصلى صلاة تشفعيه لاجل التلاميذ ولاجل كل المؤمنين وفى البداية اوضح مجده بان مجد ازلى كان عند الاب من قبل تاسيس العالم وهو الطريق الذى سياخذنا للاب 
تعالى ناخد العدد اللى انت ذكرته بالمنطق
فالمسيح قال*
*21 لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِدًا، كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ، لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا وَاحِدًا فِينَا، لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.*
*22 وَأَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي، لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِدًا كَمَا أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ.*

*كلمة كما او زىما وردت فى الاصل اليونانى كاثوس* *καθώς*
*1)* *according as*
*a) just as, even as*
*b) in proportion as, in the degree that*
*2) since, seeing that, agreeably to the fact that*
*3) when, after that*

*لا تعنى المطابقة تعنى التشبيه ومعروف ان التشبيه لا يحمل بين المشبه والمشبه به كل الاوجه وعن التفسير يكفى ماذكره ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى 
* *بعد أن سأل من أجل حفظهم من الشرير وقداستهم، سأل من أجل وحدة الكنيسة كلها، هذه التي لن تقوم إلا على طرد الشر مسبب الخصومة والانقسام والتمتع بالحياة المقدسة واهبة الحب والوحدة. تقوم الوحدة على عمل الله في حياة الخدام (الرسل والتلاميذ والكهنة)، كما تقوم على عمله في كل المؤمنين على مستوى الشعب.*
*يكرر السيد المسيح تعبير "ليكونوا" سبع مرات [11 ،19، 21(مرتان)، 22، 23 ،24]. أربع مرات من السبع مرات يطلب أن يكون أتباعه واحدًا. هكذا كان رب المجد يسوع مهتمًا على وجه الخصوص بالوحدة.*
*شغل موضوع الوحدة قلب السيد المسيح، فقد سبق أن طلب لأجلها [١٣]، وها هو يطلبها من الآب كما في لجاجةٍ. يود أن تتشبه الكنيسة في علاقتها الداخلية بالعلاقة بين الآب والابن، الأمر الذي يكرره السيد في صلاته.سرّ الوحدة في الكنيسة التصاقها بالثالوث القدوس الذي يحمل وحدة فريدة في ذات الجوهر، واتساع قلب المؤمنين بالحب ليجد كل أحدٍ موضعًا فيه.*
*يصير الكل واحدًا، جسدًا واحدًا بقلبٍ واحدٍ وفكرٍ واحدٍ ورجاءٍ واحدٍ في التمتع بالوعود الإلهية.*
*لقد تحققت هذه الصلاة في الكنيسة الأولى حيث كان الرعاة وأيضًا الشعب بإيمانٍ واحدٍ وقلبٍ واحدٍ مع اختلاف الثقافات بين الأمم. كل يعبِّر عن إيمانه بثقافته اللائقة به. كما اجتمع المؤمنون الذين من أصل يهودي مع الذين من أصل أممي في جسدٍ واحدٍ (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 	موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و  	التفاسير الأخرى). ولنا ملء اليقين أن صلاته الوداعية أيضًا ستتحقق حين تجتمع الكنيسة في العالم حول الإيمان الواحد وبروح واحد وغاية واحدة: الالتقاء بالسيد المسيح أبديًا، يحملون روح التبني للآب الواحد.*
*v "ليكونوا هم أيضًا واحدًا فينا"؟ أي ليكونوا واحدًا في إيمانهم بنا.*
*v ماذا يعني "فينا"؟ في الإيمان بنا. فإنه إذ لا يوجد ما يؤذي كل البشر مثل الانقسام، يشترط أن يكونوا واحدًا... فإن كل الذين يؤمنون خلال الرسل هم واحد، وإن كان البعض منهم قد انشقوا[FONT=&quot][1745].[/FONT]*
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​​ *v يلزمنا أن نتحقق ما عليه اللَّه (الآب)، وما سيكون عليه المخلص نهائيًا، وكيف قد وُعد القديسون بأن ينالوا التشبه بالآب والابن، إنهما واحد في ذاتهما، فسنصير واحدًا فيهما[FONT=&quot][1746].[/FONT]*
*v يلزم أن يُطبع الحق في الذهن في أكثر تفصيل، إننا لسنا واحدًا في الآب والابن بالطبيعة بل بالنعمة. لأن جوهر النفس البشرية وجوهر اللَّه ليسا واحدًا كما يزعم أتباع ماني[FONT=&quot][1747].[/FONT]*
*v يوحنا الإنجيلي الذي شرب الكلمة من صدر المسيح يقول: "بهذا نعرف أننا نثبت فيه وهو فينا، أنه قد أعطانا من روحه... من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن اللَّه فاللَّه يثبت فيه وهو في اللَّه" (1 يو 13:4-15). إن آمنتم بالمسيح، كما آمن الرسل، تصيرون جسدًا واحدًا معهم في المسيح. أما إذا كنتم في تسرع تدعون أن لكم الإيمان والأعمال مثلهم بينما ليس لكم ذات إيمانهم وأعمالهم فلن تستطيعوا أن تنالوا نفس المركز[FONT=&quot][1748].[/FONT]*
*v "أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل للروح القدس" (1 كو 16:3؛ 19:6)؟ يقول: "هيكل" وليس "هياكل" ليظهر أن اللَّه يسكن في الكل بطريقة متشابهة... دعوا الكنيسة كما تريدون: العروس، الأخت، الأم، فإن اجتماعها واحد فقط، لا يعوزها الزوج أو الأخ أو الابن. إيمانها واحد، ولا تتدنس بالتعاليم المتغيرة، ولا تنقسم بالبدع. تبقى عذراء حيثما ذهب الحمل تتبعه؛ وهي وحدها تعرف أغنية المسيح[FONT=&quot][1749].[/FONT]*
*القديس جيروم*​​ *v إنهم (الثالوث) فينا ونحن فيهم، بكونهم هم واحد في طبيعتهم، ونحن واحد في طبيعتنا. إنهم فينا بكونهم الله في هيكله، ونحن فيهم كخليقة في الخالق[FONT=&quot][1750].[/FONT]*
*v "ليكونوا هم أيضًا واحدًا فينا" [٢١]. أضاف "فينا" لكي نعرف أن صيرورتنا واحدًا في الحب الذي بالإيمان غير المتغير يُنسب لنعمة الله وليس لأنفسنا، ولكن إذ يقول الرسول: "أنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً في ظلمة الآن نور"، فلكي لا ينسب أحد هذا الفعل لنفسه يقول: "في الرب" (أف ٥: ٨)[FONT=&quot][1751].[/FONT]*
*القديس أغسطينوس*​​ * v من الأوفق هنا أن أذكر كلمات الإنجيل: "ليكون الجميع واحدًا كما أنت أيها الآب فيَّ وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضًا واحدًا فينا، ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني" (يو 21:17). العظمة والمجد لرابطة هذه الوحدة! الروح القدس هو هذا المجد والعظمة، ولا يمكن أن ينكره أي شخص يفحص بدقة كلام السيد المسيح وهو يقول: "وأنا أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني" (يو 22:17). في الحقيقة أعطى السيد المسيح هذا المجد لتلاميذه عندما قال لهم: "اقبلوا الروح القدس" (يو 22:20).*
*لقد استقبل كلمة اللّه هذا المجد الذي كان عنده قبل تأسيس العالم، عندما ألبس نفسه الطبيعة البشرية. لذلك تمجدت الطبيعة البشرية بالروح القدس، ونتج عن تلك العلاقة توزيع مجد الروح القدس على كل واحد يتحد بالمسيح، ابتداء من التلاميذ. وهكذا يقول المسيح: "وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني، ليكونوا واحدًا كما أننا نحن واحد. أنا فيهم وأنت فيّ، ليكونوا مُكملين إلى واحد، وليعلم العالم أنك أرسلتني وأحببتهم كما أحببتني" (يو 22:17، 23).*
*فالذي ينمو بسرعة من مرحلة الشباب إلى مرحلة الرجولة الكاملة يصل إلى مستوى هذا العصر الروحي (أف 13:4)، حتى لو كان مولودًا من عبد وإحدى السراري، فإنه يحصل على الاستحقاق الملكي ومجد الروح القدس بالانفصال والنقاء.*
*هذه هي الحمامة الكاملة التي يبحث عنها العريس عندما يقول: "واحدة هي حمامتي كاملتي الوحيدة لأمها هي عقيلة والدتها هي"[FONT=&quot][1752].[/FONT]*
*القديس غريغوريوس النيسي*​​*يؤكد السيد المسيح أن الوحدة التي يتمتع بها المؤمنون مصدرها هو قبوله كابن الإنسان المجد من أبيه ليهبه لمؤمنيه. وكأن ثبوتنا في المسيح الواحد وتمتعنا بعطية المجد هو طريق الوحدة الأصيلة. الوحدة الكنسية الصادقة، الصادرة كنعًمة إلهية، هي شهادة حية ليسوع أنه المسيا الحقيقي، وعن حب الله الفائق للبشرية.*​​
* فوحدة يسوع مع ابيه فى علاقة مختلفة بوحدة المؤمنين
المسيح شبه بين وحدتنا نحن المؤمنين وبين وحدته بالاب لكى يعطينا قوة ولنثبت فى الاب والابن وليس يقصد ان نكون متحدين فى وحدة متطابقة لوحدته هو مع الاب من حيث نوع الوحدة 
الكلمة التى توحى بمعنى المطابقة فى اليونانى مختلفة تماما هوردلك مثل على كدا
**وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِبًا، لكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ*

*وباليونانى هوميوس وتعنى مطابقة او المثلية **ὅμοιος*
*ومن قاموس ثاير
**1)* *like, similar, resembling*
*a) like: i.e. resembling*
*b) like: i.e. corresponding to a thing*

*اعتقد التركيب اللغوى واضح للاعمى الفرق بين كما(كاثوس) التى تعنى التشبيه وبين مثل(هوميوس) توضح المطابقة

*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كلنا والاب واحد؟!*

*المسيحيين هم واحد مع المسيح الذي هو واحد مع الاب ..
مشكلة المسلمين ان تفكيرهم محدووووووووود 

توحيد المسيحيين مع الاب هو معنى مجازي لمحبته الابوية اما توحيد المسيح مع الاب فهو لتكوين الذات الالهية لله الواحد 
" انا و الاب واحد " ​*


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2010)

تفسير النص الكريم موجود على الرابط التالي: 
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john17.htm


----------



## ziz (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كلنا والاب واحد؟!*



Red Rose88 قال:


> *المسيحيين هم واحد مع المسيح الذي هو واحد مع الاب ..
> مشكلة المسلمين ان تفكيرهم محدووووووووود
> 
> توحيد المسيحيين مع الاب هو معنى مجازي لمحبته الابوية اما توحيد المسيح مع الاب فهو لتكوين الذات الالهية لله الواحد
> " انا و الاب واحد " ​*



ممكن تقرائى النص تانى وتخلى بالك من كلمه كما 

*(أنجيل يوحنا)(Jn-17-21)(ليكون الجميع واحدا >كما< انك أنت أيها ألآب فيّ وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك أرسلتني.)*

* 1-واحد لتكوين الذات الالهية* كما المسيح والاب.
2-واحد بمعنى مجازى كما المسيح والاب.

اظن عار ان نستخدم معاير مزدوجه لفهم نفس الكلام ونفس النص .

العجيب ان النص اللى تقولون عليه دليل على الوحدانيه عتدما اراد اليهود ان يرجموا المسيح 
*أجابهم يسوع: ((أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم: أنا قلت إنكم آلهة )
وكأن المسيح يقول لهم انتم فهمتم من قولي انا والأب واحد أنى مساو لله كيف والله فى العهد القديم قال عنكم صارحتا أنكم إلهه وهذا الكلام موجود فى مزمور-82-6: أنا قلت إنكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم.*؟!!
يعنى لو ان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه اله فهو مجبش جديد  لان التواره تقول عنهم الهه.
يبقى انهى اكبر ؟!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*الأخ زيز ، اعتقد ان أطباء النظر أنت في حاجة اليهم الآن 

أولاً : لا تشتت الموضوع الى انا والآب واحد فانت لا تعرف حرف فيها فمنعا لإحراجك لاتتكلم فيها مرة أخرى وركز فيما تكلمت اولا ..

ثانيا : يأتي دور النظارة ، لنقرأ مرة أخرى* 

*(أنجيل يوحنا)(Jn-17-21)(ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك أنت أيها ألآب فيّ وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك أرسلتني.)*


*و تسهيلا عليك سأصعبها عليك لكي تفكر وتعمل هذا العقل وأسألك


علام تدل كلمة اداة التشبيه " كما " هنا ؟*

*هذا السؤل ينهي الموضوع ويكشف التدليس او عدم الرؤية
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياحبيبى الموضوع انتهى من كلمة لا تعتمد على اطفال مدلسين بينقلوك كلام لا يرتقى حتى لكلام طفولى
كما(كاثوس)للتشبيه وانا ربع ساعة كدا وهكتبلك استخدام كلمة كما فى الاصحاح كله ونشوف ماذا يقصد المسيح فى كل كلامه بس ادينى وقت وهرجع تانى لانى لسه داخل من الشغل 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رجاء من الأحبة الصبر عليه حتى نبين له مدى الخطأ الذي وقع فيه 

رجاء محبة الصبر
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أكتوبر 2010)

كلنا واحد فى جسد المسيح


----------



## ziz (9 أكتوبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *الأخ زيز ، اعتقد ان أطباء النظر أنت في حاجة اليهم الآن
> 
> أولاً : لا تشتت الموضوع الى انا والآب واحد فانت لا تعرف حرف فيها فمنعا لإحراجك لاتتكلم فيها مرة أخرى وركز فيما تكلمت اولا ..
> 
> ...



النص قال هم ايضا واحد فينا ول انا مش شايف ؟!!
وكنا اسم الموضوع اصلا كلنا والاب واحد لاكن تم تغيره 

الان هل تنكرين ان "كلنا والاب واحد "كما" المسيح واحد فى الاب"؟!!

واظن الان ممكن تعرفى معنى كلمه كما وتفسريها زى اما انتى عاوزه 

السؤال ثانى 
الان هل تنكرين ان "كلنا والاب واحد "كما" المسيح واحد فى الاب"؟!!

اظن انا حطيت النص ومغيرتش الكلام ولا الادوات ولا "كما "


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*سألتك سؤال وهربت منه كعادة المسلمون عندما لا يجدون مخرج !!

اكرر السؤال لعلك ترى كما قلت لك انك تريد طبيب عيون !




			الأخ زيز ، اعتقد ان أطباء النظر أنت في حاجة اليهم الآن 

أولاً : لا تشتت الموضوع الى انا والآب واحد فانت لا تعرف حرف فيها فمنعا لإحراجك لاتتكلم فيها مرة أخرى وركز فيما تكلمت اولا ..

ثانيا : يأتي دور النظارة ، لنقرأ مرة أخرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





(أنجيل يوحنا)(jn-17-21)(ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك أنت أيها ألآب فيّ وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك أرسلتني.)


و تسهيلا عليك سأصعبها عليك لكي تفكر وتعمل هذا العقل وأسألك


علام تدل كلمة اداة التشبيه " كما " هنا ؟

هذا السؤل ينهي الموضوع ويكشف التدليس او عدم الرؤية

أنقر للتوسيع...




بالمناسبة ، انا رجل وليس إمرأة !!!
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> الان هل تنكرين ان "كلنا والاب واحد "كما" المسيح واحد فى الاب"؟!!



نعم ، انكر
*وليتك تجب لأعرفك مدى الفاجعة التي ضحكوا عليك بها ..*


----------



## ziz (9 أكتوبر 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> نعم ، انكر
> *وليتك تجب لأعرفك مدى الفاجعة التي ضحكوا عليك بها ..*



لماذا تنكرين انا قلت" كما"؟!ولم اقل مثل او اى سىء اخر ؟!

ما معنى كما عندكم ؟!

انا موافق على اى معنى تختريه لاكن لابد ان تؤمنى بالنص فى الاخر 
*(أنجيل يوحنا)(jn-17-21)(ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك أنت أيها ألآب فيّ وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك أرسلتني.)*

فنحن واحد فى الابن والاب كما الابن واحد فى الاب 

مش النص بيقول كده؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*



لماذا تنكرين انا قلت" كما"؟!ولم اقل مثل او اى سىء اخر ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...



ومين قال أنك لم تقل " كما " ؟؟





مش النص بيقول كده؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مش كدة


نكرر السؤال للمرة الثالثة



لأخ زيز ، اعتقد ان أطباء النظر أنت في حاجة اليهم الآن 

أولاً : لا تشتت الموضوع الى انا والآب واحد فانت لا تعرف حرف فيها فمنعا لإحراجك لاتتكلم فيها مرة أخرى وركز فيما تكلمت اولا ..

ثانيا : يأتي دور النظارة ، لنقرأ مرة أخرى
(أنجيل يوحنا)(jn-17-21)(ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك أنت أيها ألآب فيّ وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك أرسلتني.)


و تسهيلا عليك سأصعبها عليك لكي تفكر وتعمل هذا العقل وأسألك


علام تدل كلمة اداة التشبيه " كما " هنا ؟

هذا السؤل ينهي الموضوع ويكشف التدليس او عدم الرؤية
*


----------



## ziz (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*علام تدل كلمة اداة التشبيه " كما " هنا ؟

تدل على انا احنا "او الناس اللى المسيح بيتكلم عليهم "واحد مع الاب والابن" كما " الابن واحد مع الاب

بسيطه جدا 

او نجيب مثال 
كما تدين تدان 
معناه ايه ؟
لو ضربت هتضرب كما ضرب
لو سرقت هتسرق كما  سرقت 
الخ


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> * تدل على انا احنا "او الناس اللى المسيح بيتكلم عليهم "واحد مع الاب والابن" كما " الابن واحد مع الاب*


*أين قيل هذا في النص ؟

النص وضع التشبيه بـ " كما " ، بين " ليكون الجميع واحدا " و بين " انك أنت أيها ألآب فيّ وأنا فيك "* 
*
يعني طلب وحدانية المؤمنين ، في جانب 
و حقيقة وحدانية المسيح مع الآب ، في جانب آخر

وتم الربط بينهم بـ " كما " .. اي ان التشبيه في الوحدانية وليس في طبيعة الوحدانية ( طبعا مش فاهم )!

ابسطهالك

يعني المسيح والآب واحد ، و الراجل ومراته في المسيحية واحد ، والمؤمنين بالمسيح واحد
كلهم واحد نعم ولكنهم ليسوا وحدانية المسيح مع الآب شيء و وحدانية الرجل مع إمرأته شيء آخر و وحدانية المؤمنين شيء ثالث آخر

يعني واحد كمجموعة ( الأقانيم لوحدها ) و ( المؤمنين لوحدها ) و ( الرجل وإمرأته لوحدها )
*
*لكن لا علاقة تشبيهية في الوحدانية بين كل هؤلاء !

فاهم ؟*


*نأتي للجزء الآخر والذي جعلك تخطيء 

هنا الوحدانية تختلف وليس هذا الكلام من عندنا ولكنه من النص ولكن يحتاج الى ان تعمل عقلك ،،


النص يقول :*

*أنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا*

*المسيح لم يقل " واحد فيك " ولم يقل " و أنت فيهم " بل قال " واحد فيناااااااااااااااااااااا " لان المسيح أخذ طبيعتنا فلا نستطيع ان نكون واحد في الآب الا به لانه هو اخذ الطبيعة الوسيطة** اي الطبيعة البشرية ..*
*
ده اول فرق في النص

الفرق الثاني وهو واضح ولا يحتاج الى توضيح وهو

ان هذه هى صلاة المسيح للآب لكي يحدث ما يطلبه منه ( يعني طلب مستقبلي غير موجود الآن ) ولكن مع المسيح الوحدانية لا يوجد فيها زمن فهو واحد معه قبل الدهر وبعده فلا يوجد اي زمن او لا زمن كان فيه الإبن ليس واحدا مع الآب *




*ممكن تقول لي بقى فهمت اية من كل الكلام ده !!؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*اذن فهى تشبيه وليس مطابقة حالتين 
*


----------



## ziz (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اذن فهى تشبيه وليس مطابقة حالتين
> *



اولا هى مطابقه وليست تشبيه وفهمك للنص واجتهادك فى فهمه مش الزامى ليه 
لاكن سوف اتنازل

سوف اقول انه تشبيه ومش مطابقه 

ايه وجه الشبه بين وحدانيه البشر مع الاب والابن "المعبر عنها بمعنا " وبين وحدانيه الاب مع الابن؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الله اكبر يا اخوة

الأخ كتب التدليس بيده

انظروا ما كتبه



> *النص وضع التشبيه بـ " كما " ، بين " ليكون الجميع واحدا"معنا اى الاب والابن ليه تشيلها بس؟!!*


*
ارأيتك الجزي الملون بالاحمر ؟ أضاف كلمة " معنا " بالرغم من انها غير موجودة في النص ليثبت فكرته بعد ان تم هدمها وتوضيح التدليس فيها ..

وننظر الى مرة أخرى محاولة فاشلة لإضافة الكلام عن النصوص*

*يقول *


> * يعني طلب وحدانية المؤمنين" مع الاب والابن" ، في جانب *




رغم ان النص لم يقل أبدا " مع الآب والإبن "  لوكن يريد ان يدلس علينا 

ارأيتم مدى عجز المسلم عن الكلام في الكتاب المقدس بل والإضافة فيه ليثبت فكرته !!



> * ايه وجه الشبه بين وحدانيه البشر مع الاب والابن وبين وحدانيه الاب مع  الابن؟!*



*مين قال ان البشر واحد مع الآب والإبن ؟؟

*


> * النص يتكلم عن وحدانيه البشر مع الاب والابن*


*كلام بدون دليل = لا شيء 
اهلا وسهلا ....*



> * النص يتكلم عن وحدانيه البشر مع الاب والابن*


*كذبت ، لم يذكر " وحدانية مع الآب والإبن " بل فيهم ...

*


> * المشكله انى فاهم كويس ماتقصدين واعرف كيف ارد*



*لآخر مرة ، لو اتكلمت ولو لمرة اخرى معي بصفة التأنيث سوف تطرد خارج المنتدى ...


لا تعرف كيف ترد وكما بينا انك لم ترد بل أضفت على الكتاب المقدس كلاما ليس فيه لهشاشة فكرتك

*


> * يعنى فى الاخر احنا واحد فى الاب "حتى ولو من خلال ايماننا بالمسيح كلام جميل "*



*خطأ ، احنا واحد في الآب والإبن ...ولكن ايضا ليس قبل أن تكون واحد مع المؤمنين ..*
*يبقى عندك شرطين ..*


> شكرا وضحت كلامى بالخط الاحمر الزائد عن كلامك الاصلى


*بل الزائد على كلام الكتاب المقدس الأصلي وانا اشكرك لانك اوضحت مدى هشاشة المسلم في المناقشة لدرجة انه يضيف كلاما على الكتاب المقدس ليوهم نفسه بعد ان سحقنا كلامك كله 

فنشكرك*

*

*​


----------



## ziz (10 أكتوبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> الله اكبر يا اخوة
> 
> الأخ كتب التدليس بيده
> 
> ...




خلاص يا عم 
انا فعلا كذاب"غلط غير مقصود"

انا قلت مع او معنا بدل فينا صح

ياسلام عشان كده كل الهليله دى ؟!!

ممكن فينا تثبت الكلام اكثر
لانى مثلا لو قلت انا معك غير اما اقول انا فيك صح برده 

والنص قال فينا مش معنا.

ياسلام ياولاد 

<.*مين قال ان البشر واحد مع الآب والإبن ؟؟<

فعلا الكلام ده غلط 
البشر واحد فى الاب والابن >كده احسن بكتيييييييير<
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*



			انا قلت مع او معنا بدل فينا صح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


" مع " او " معنا " غلط لانها تضاف الى علامة الجمع وهذا خطأ

لكن فينا ، صح

لا تضف كلاما لتوهم نفسك بالكلام !




			ياسلام عشان كده كل الهليله دى ؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت فاكر نفسك داخل دريم بارك ؟

هنا تتكلم بالأدلة فقط 
مش تغير الآية !!!




			لانى مثلا لو قلت انا معك غير اما اقول انا فيك صح برده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت قول اللي تقوله 
كلامك = صفر

هات النصو نشوف
وياريت تشوف الرد بتاعي عشان ما تنطردش




			فعلا الكلام ده غلط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوة كدة ، اتعدل




			البشر واحد فى الاب والابن >كده احسن بكتيييييييير<
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


برضو مدلس !

ليه ؟
عشان انت قطعت كلامي 
شوف مرة تاني

خطأ ، احنا واحد في الآب والإبن ...ولكن ايضا ليس قبل أن تكون واحد مع المؤمنين ..
يبقى عندك شرطين ..*


----------



## e-Sword (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*فوق الروعة*


----------

